# Replacing front disk break pads every 6K miles



## okie_tex (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE. For the past 2 years my front brake pads have been wearing out about every 6,000 miles. I have noticed that the set of brake pads on the passenger side are more worn than the drivers side. Also, the inside brake pad on the passenger side is more worn than the pad on the outside. I thought this was due to my calliper pins sticking so I greased them up really good and the wear pattern was still the same. I went ahead and replace the calliper itself on the passenger side and still the same thing. The car does not pull or drift to one side or the other during heavy breaking. I am really at a loss now on what to do!


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

if you're willing to pay for a new caliper, then I think you should have taken it to a shop, try bleeding the lines adding new fluid, brand of pads could be the problem, also worn rotors in the front could be eating the the pads up, also there could be a problem with you rear breaks, and the front is doing most of the work, but I would think you would notice something like that....good luck


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

okie_tex said:


> I have a 1998 Nissan Sentra GXE. For the past 2 years my front brake pads have been wearing out about every 6,000 miles. I have noticed that the set of brake pads on the passenger side are more worn than the drivers side. Also, the inside brake pad on the passenger side is more worn than the pad on the outside. I thought this was due to my calliper pins sticking so I greased them up really good and the wear pattern was still the same. I went ahead and replace the calliper itself on the passenger side and still the same thing. The car does not pull or drift to one side or the other during heavy breaking. I am really at a loss now on what to do!


If the pins are not sticking or bent, maybe you are just real hard on brakes!

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

The inside pads wear faster then the outside. Left or right side wear depends on the driver and what type of driving they do. I tend to do mainly city driving and my passenger side wears faster then the driver side.


----------



## okie_tex (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you for your replies. The type of break pads I have are the brand that come from Autozone that have the lifetime warranty. I have already bled all 4 breaks when I replaced my calliper. I understand that break pads wear out, however, changing them every 6,000 miles doesnt seem right no matter how hard you are on your breaks. Is there any way it could be the Master Cylinder?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

shit people who autocross go through pads every thousand miles or so.. lol

maybe try getting some quality pads. .. those autozone pads suck


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got the same problem.I was using the autozone pads.I fixed the problem :first new disc , second new brand of pads
good luck


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i believe the good * brake * pads are like metal axxis and hawk pads..

i have hawk pads on my car right now and loving it.


----------



## okie_tex (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the help.... :cheers: .....Sorry for the miss spelling. Just got on shift when I wrote that and already had taking a *BREAK* in mind.


----------

